# Grillsaison 2011



## Vera44 (6. Feb. 2011)

Hallo!

Heute haben wir die Gillsaison 2011 offiziell eröffnet. Bei 10° wars kein Bikiniwetter, aber es war sooooo lecker!


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Grillsaison 2011*

Hallo Vera,
ihr traut Euch was
Schaut sehr lecker aus... auf dem Grill!
Hoffe, es hat gemundet


----------



## holly1357 (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Grillsaison 2011*

hi,

bei uns wurde heute auch gegrillt....

wettter war einfach nur genial...

gruß holly


----------



## Dodi (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Grillsaison 2011*

Hi Vera,

nicht schlecht, die Grillsaison schon einzuläuten! 

Bei uns hat es das ganze WE nur geregnet, da haben wir an so etwas überhaupt nicht denken können... 

Sind das leckere Nackensteaks vom Schwein?

@ Holly:
Und was gab's bei Euch?


----------



## Suse (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Grillsaison 2011*

Moin,
da seid Ihr aber spät dran.
Bei uns wurde am 21.12.2010 abegrillt und am 2. 1. 2011 angegrillt.
War lecker.


----------



## Vera44 (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Grillsaison 2011*

Hallo!

Ja die Nackensteaks waren sehr lecker. Heute wäre das Wetter zum grillen schöner gewesen. Strahlender Sonnenschein, allerdings sind es nur 8,4°.


----------



## R8. (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Grillsaison 2011*

Ohaaaa...

Mutig Mutig


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Grillsaison 2011*

jaja die Fleischliebhaber - mir isses momentan noch zu kalt, alternativ nutze ich indoor meine geliebte kaltgeschmiedete Eisenpfanne. Outdoor grill ich meine Steaks am liebsten erst kurz direkt und danach indirekt mit Deckel drauf im Kugelgrill. 

Impft ihr eure Steaks eigentlich - ich habs noch nicht ausprobiert ? Ich mache öfter mal eine Marinade mit Zitrone, die macht die Fasern schön weich - bei sehr vielen Fettfasern im Fleich löchere ich das vorher mit nem Steaker.


----------

